# Need someone to rate the usability of your site???



## e.rose (Jun 24, 2014)

There have been a lot of people posting about their websites lately, it seems.

So I thought I'd share something I stumbled upon (I don't remember how), and have actually used once, and it's kind of cool.

Get a Peek Into Your Site or App's Usability | Peek by UserTesting

You can go there, submit your site, and you'll get a video back of a live person navigating through your site and letting you know how they feel about it.

It was really helpful for me.

It was funny, because in the video I got in response to my site, I think a lot of what she said was meant as a negative, but what she didn't realize was what she was saying was EXACTLY what I was going for.

She said things like, "I feel like it's not going to appeal to everyone... It's only going to make certain people want to call you for a photo shoot, I think", and "It makes me feel like you're not the kind of person I would call for a wedding or a family session." GOOD. That means I'm doing it right. 

So while the people rating aren't necessarily photographers, chances are, your clients won't be either, so I found it super helpful.

Check it out :sillysmi:


----------



## TWright33 (Jun 24, 2014)

Maybe this thread wont go down the sheeter :mrgreen:


----------



## e.rose (Jun 24, 2014)

Actually it was Coffee's thread that made me think of this. 

In general though, I just think it's cool.

I'll probably be submitting my site again soon to see what someone else has to say about it. ...See if the response is consistent.


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

I should send peek to some adult sites as joke since someone has to look at it.\\

Or some other sick web site.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 24, 2014)

CAP said:


> I should send peek to some adult sites as joke since someone has to look at it.\\
> 
> Or some other sick web site.



I wonder what would happen.


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

We will see i just sent them to a adult site waiting on email !


----------



## e.rose (Jun 24, 2014)

CAP said:


> We will see i just sent them to a adult site waiting on email !


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 24, 2014)

CAP said:


> We will see i just sent them to a adult site waiting on email !



Your favorite one I imagine. They don't verify you as the owner? It would be insightful to see what they say about a competitor's site too.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 24, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Your favorite one I imagine. They don't verify you as the owner? It would be insightful to see what they say about a competitor's site too.



They don't, BECAUSE of just that. I think they even mention that somewhere on their site.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

Still no reply from them.  Isent them to 1# adult site in world set my name to billy bob thornton.  LMAO

:greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl::greenpbl: hehe


----------



## Braineack (Jun 24, 2014)

Thumbs down, bro.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## elizpage (Jun 24, 2014)

I just did this!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 24, 2014)

CAP said:


> We will see i just sent them to a adult site waiting on email !


This reminds me of when the Maryland TDD Relay was picking up (late 80s, I guess - before texting and widespread email).  For those not familiar with the service, if a deaf person wanted to call someone without a TDD, the Relay would transcribe the conversation (think closed captioning).

There had a few complaints from some in the deaf community that they couldn't get to the old 976 adult phone lines.  So, how fast can you type "oh, baby! oh, baby!"?


----------

